# You going to the draft party?



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

I've got a crew of guys going to the draft party. How many of you are going? Any one want to make a prediction of how many people will be there? I'd imagine ESPN/TNT whoever is broadcasting the draft will have camera crews there to film our reaction. 

I wouldn't miss this draft party. It's a once in a lifetime opportunity.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

For sure! I'm going with a group of 7.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

This is stupid, but where's it at?

I might go to OnDeck..dunno about hoofing it down to the RG for just one pick.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> This is stupid, but where's it at?
> 
> I might go to OnDeck..dunno about hoofing it down to the RG for just one pick.


If it's stupid, then why do you want to know where it's at? 

Oh, wait -- you know where it's at. Wow. You're weird.

And whose to say we're only going for one pick? Didn't the Blazers make a million trades during last seasons draft? I plan on being there for the whole draft. Lots should happen during the duration of the draft.

Plus, I want to be on ESPN


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Oh wait, I think I misread your post. You're saying it's stupid to ask where it's at. My mistake. My apologies.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

The Professional Fan said:


> Oh wait, I think I misread your post. You're saying it's stupid to ask where it's at. My mistake. My apologies.


lol...yeah, sorry, I should've phrased it more like "it's stupid of me to ask because I should know...."

:biggrin:


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> lol...yeah, sorry, I should've phrased it more like "it's stupid of me to ask because I should know...."
> 
> :biggrin:


No worries.


----------



## Nate4Prez (Jun 3, 2007)

Wish I could be there, but I hope to see all you guys on ESPN.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i most likely will be driving home since it starts so early


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm going with my two daughters.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

I will be flying up from Phoenix to attend. Hope to see you all there!


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

is it inside or outside the rg?


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

im pretty sure all the action is going to happen inside...i will be there with a ton of my friends


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

What draft?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i be there with a few friends. anyone know if they'll be serving alcohol?


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> i be there with a few friends. anyone know if they'll be serving alcohol?


Sure, draft beer. 

Ha ha. Actually, I've no idea.

barfo


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll be there with four friends, possible more.


----------



## stupendous (Feb 17, 2003)

Oh yes, I will be there.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

So is there going to be some nerd basketballforum.com section so I'll be able to recognize you guys? I sure HAP will be the one with the hat with the cup holders on the side and the tube coming out so you can drink thingy goin' on!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I will be working else where during the draft.

I will be following it closely though.

Have fun folks!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

My wife and I will be there! We can't sit near the floor because we have to sit in a handicap section but will be as close as we can get to floor level.

I got a email to print out so I can get 15% off food except for alcoholic beverages so they must have alcohol.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I would be surprised if they didn't serve booze.

$8 later and you can be enjoying a pint.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

i was gonna go but, im gonna lay back on the couch...and relaxxx


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> I would be surprised if they didn't serve booze.
> 
> $8 later and you can be enjoying a pint.


Ya, the prices are ridiculous! Almost as much as a topless bar!


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

mgb said:


> Ya, the prices are ridiculous! Almost as much as a topless bar!


hey! your only one, what do you know about topless bars???!:biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

rose garden pimp said:


> hey! your only one, what do you know about topless bars???!:biggrin:


Since my mom cut me off I had to find a substitute! Good thing I got fake ID!


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

No matter who gets picked, whatever you guys do - don't boo!

Can you imagine if we picked Durant and half the crowd booed? What a way to start his career... whoever we pick up, they should be welcomed by the fans on national TV.

Have fun guys!


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm totally there. Anybody know if it's really gonna be in the bowl of the arena? I heard they were gonna just have it in the suite level.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

Blazer Ringbearer said:


> No matter who gets picked, whatever you guys do - don't boo!
> 
> Can you imagine if we picked Durant and half the crowd booed? What a way to start his career... whoever we pick up, they should be welcomed by the fans on national TV.
> 
> Have fun guys!


Yeah I sort of agree. That is one reason why I'm not going. I would probably boo and really I shouldn't but not sure I could control myself. Especially if everyone else started to boo. I would be driving from the coast and if we picked Durant and even if I could control myself and not boo I would probably leave after the 1st pick if it was Durant. So, maybe I would only be there a few minutes. Really not worth it for me unless I knew we were picking Oden.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'm sorry, but if Oden isn't our pick I'll be booing! I'll then make the best of it but I will let it known I'm not happy, that's one of the reasons you go. I'd just stay home if I couldn't express myself. Saying that I'll be cheering even harder if we take Oden like we should!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Just got a new flatscreen TV...still madly glued to it every minute I am not working...I'll be home drinking a six pack for the same price as a RG pint. :lol:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Live out of state, but there in spirt and sending a little something.

A question: I will be watching ESPN. Is there going to be a local broadcast of the Portland draft party? If so, and if someone would tape it for me, it would be worth something.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

I think I will be there with the Mixim impersonator. 

HispanicCausingPanic, last year you could expect 1/4 of the people at the draft party to be from this board... but I think the hoard of returning fans will diminish our presence. Maybe someone should make a sign.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'll be at a bar watching the US/Argentina match alongside the draft.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

mgb said:


> I'm sorry, but if Oden isn't our pick I'll be booing! I'll then make the best of it but I will let it known I'm not happy, that's one of the reasons you go. I'd just stay home if I couldn't express myself. Saying that I'll be cheering even harder if we take Oden like we should!


It's your right, but if we pick Durant, he's a Blazer. 

How would you feel if you were Durant and the fans of your new team booed your selection?

Just starts things off on a very bad note, IMO.

What if he IS the next Jordan, we pick him, but he doesn't want to stick around when his contract comes up because of how he was treated by the fans...

Extreme? Yes, but you get the idea.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

crandc said:


> Live out of state, but there in spirt and sending a little something.
> 
> A question: I will be watching ESPN. Is there going to be a local broadcast of the Portland draft party? If so, and if someone would tape it for me, it would be worth something.


I'm pretty sure KXL will broadcast from the draft party.

Do you want a CD of it? I can arrange that.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

mgb said:


> Ya, the prices are ridiculous! Almost as much as a topless bar!


I've never been to a topless bar that had $8 beers.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I'll be there. 

:cheers:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Paxil said:


> I think I will be there with the Mixim impersonator.
> 
> HispanicCausingPanic, last year you could expect 1/4 of the people at the draft party to be from this board... but I think the hoard of returning fans will diminish our presence. Maybe someone should make a sign.


Alright, here's what we do...........everyone go buy a brand new white t-shirt. Write your screen name on the front and back. Then we will know who is from the basketballforum family!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Nightfly said:


> I'm pretty sure KXL will broadcast from the draft party.
> 
> Do you want a CD of it? I can arrange that.


That would be greatly appreciated, nightfly. Can you PM me?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

duckworthstolemylunch said:


> :cheers:


That's exactly what I said HAP would be wearing! Great now I'll never find you guys!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Paxil said:


> LOL B&B, you just described 90% of us. =) I am going from work though... so I can't wear a Blazers T-Shirt.


Well thats why you bring your Trail Blazer gear with you to change into on your way to the RG. :azdaja: 


:biggrin:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

My kids and I will be there. If you see a guy in some kinda Blazers shirt looking bewildered and being dragged to and fro by 3 cute little blonde kids (8, 6, and 2, respectively), good chance it is me.

Timed this vacation perfectly...

PBF


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

If you see a 1/2 Mexican guy with a big smile on his face being dragged around by 2 or maybe even 3 hot blonds (age 22,24 and 19 respectively) and drinkin' beer.................that's me!


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> If you see a 1/2 Mexican guy with a big smile on his face being dragged around by 2 or maybe even 3 hot blonds (age 22,24 and 19 respectively) and drinkin' beer.................that's me!


I'll be the guy stealing those hot blondes from him. :makeout:


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

ProudBFan said:


> Timed this vacation perfectly...


I just got back from NY after being gone for 10 days. You can imagine the look on my co-workers faces when I told him I wanted the afternoon off to join my fellow blazers fans at the Rose Garden. Oh and its my mom's birthday also. I will be getting to her party late so I can see the first 10 picks of the draft. 

:djparty:


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Providing none of the servers I care for blow up, I will be there!:biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Providing none of the servers I care for blow up, I will be there!:biggrin:


There will be servers all over the draft party! Servin' beer! Servin' food! Everywhere!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I'll be wearing a black ROY tee in a wheelchair and probably be the biggest Blazer fan there! Say hi if you see me!

Btw, is it true we are on the clock at 4:20pm?


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Tonight is the kick off of my bachelor party weekend. I can't imagine a better way to get things started. Then off to Seattle tomorrow A.M. for a weekend of paint ball, go-karts and a Mariner game (not to mention copious amounts of booze ingested). I've instructed all the guys going that we're to wear Blazer paraphernalia the whole time we're in Seattle...lol. 8 guys from Portland decked out in Pinwheel attire. Might get in a fight! I don't care!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

No not going...still enamored with my new TV at home. I try to stay away from the RG unless it's for games...can do without the $8 beers and nasty food.

Should be a cool event...those of you who are going, have fun.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll be wearing a white hoodie that says "Captain Conman" on the back...until I get too hot 20 minutes in and take it off.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> No not going...still enamored with my new TV at home. I try to stay away from the RG unless it's for games...can do without the $8 beers and nasty food.
> 
> Should be a cool event...those of you who are going, have fun.


What TV did you get?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

The Professional Fan said:


> Tonight is the kick off of my bachelor party weekend. I can't imagine a better way to get things started. Then off to Seattle tomorrow A.M. for a weekend of paint ball, go-karts and a Mariner game (not to mention copious amounts of booze ingested). I've instructed all the guys going that we're to wear Blazer paraphernalia the whole time we're in Seattle...lol. 8 guys from Portland decked out in Pinwheel attire. Might get in a fight! I don't care!


:clap: 

:cheers: 

:yay:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

B_&_B said:


> What TV did you get?


Have a friend who is a buyer for Best Buy.....I paid much much less then what is quoted here. 
http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/televisions/product.asp?model=52lx177


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

mgb said:


> Hope they are gone because I've heard they can be very painfull and last a long time.
> 
> If you do make it try to get a center handicap section on the 100 level, maybe we'll be at the same section. Want to try the south side first? I don't know how early I'll make it because it's hard for me to last long, but I'm hoping to still get a good section. I'll try to bring my laptop so we can post here while we are there.


Okay, the Shingles are pretty much gone, so I'll be there.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Have a friend who is a buyer for Best Buy.....I paid much much less then what is quoted here.
> http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/televisions/product.asp?model=52lx177


VERY NICE! Can you get me one? :biggrin:

When I got my first big screen HD TV a few years ago, I didnt want to do anything but watch HD sports on it for several days.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

sa1177 said:


> Have a friend who is a buyer for Best Buy.....I paid much much less then what is quoted here.
> http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/televisions/product.asp?model=52lx177


Sweet!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

gambitnut said:


> Okay, the Shingles are pretty much gone, so I'll be there.


Great! I'm bringing the laptop then. Maybe the best place will be where the stunt team usually is?

Btw, got that mem card out with the ROY leatherman! It has a nice sturdy tweezers and once I seen it and felt how strong it was I thought it'd do the job and sure enough!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ok, I'm out of here. Next time I connect it'll be from the Rose Garden!

ODEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

mgb said:


> Great! I'm bringing the laptop then. Maybe the best place will be where the stunt team usually is?
> 
> Btw, got that mem card out with the ROY leatherman! It has a nice sturdy tweezers and once I seen it and felt how strong it was I thought it'd do the job and sure enough!


Great! Roy fixes everything!


----------



## HAMMERHEAD (Jul 7, 2005)

A friend who is there with the media said that the line to get in already goes from the entrance by the fountain to the box office.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Take pics everyone. I want desktop wallpaper until summer league starts.


----------

